# if I stop crying, I might explode



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

DH is in southern California working on cleaning and prepping my aunt and uncle's house. It is really weird for me to be alone, without him. He is my protector, he takes care of everything. Okay, I'll be fine. Last night I watched two episodes of Castle on Hulu, and then let all the dogs sleep in bed with me. I stumbled through the day just fine...well spending a lot of time playing on the internet. Then we had brown out. Television and computer DOWN. Lights kind of dim. I sat outside and the complete silence was just kind of scarey. I could hear the sound of traffic from about a mile away, but nothing else. Not a bird, not a human voice...nothing. It scared me. Now, I live in a community where I have neighbors on all sides, but I never see them. Once in a while they surface to do yard work, but they never sit outside to enjoy the yard, they never use their pools, they never even open their shades.
Am I the last living person here? It is so creepy to be surrounded by houses but no signs of life. I imagine that with the brown out the world ended and I and my pets are in some state of suspended animation.

Do you go into your yard? Do you sit outside and enjoy the breeze and then the sunset? Or is it "normal" to stay in your house with the blinds drawn and never venture into the yard?

This is just plain scarey to me. If this is normal, if people never open their shades or their windows, if people never go outside, if they don't enjoy sitting in the yard and watching the birds....then I don't know...maybe I am not of this earth. If you live outside, if you love nature and relish your small share, then please post. Because I seriously need to know that there is life out there.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awwwwww Sylvia, see you need to go outside more often. I love outside, even when it's warm and warmer. I take my two fluff outside on the flagstone patio and sit on my covered swing and look at the lake and the tall pines, birds, squirrels, butterflies. You bet I go outside. 
 I take the fluffs for a walk up my neighbors paved driveway since my driveway is pine needles (you can imagine it sticks in the fluff hairs). They love the walk. We have very long drives.
We go out several times in a day.
 When I just had my little Truffles, I would take the newspaper and her, go out on the balcony off my studio, sit & read paper and look out over the lake. I don't do that with 2 dogs, Blaze would probably try to jump or fall off the edge.
 In the fall, when the gr'children/daughter comes to visit at Thanksgvg, at nite we build a fire in the patio fire pit, roast marshmallows, they make smores (I don't care for them, but just give me the chocolate/marshmallows) and my wine. Lots of fun.
 I'm sorry you didn't enjoy your outdoor visit. The quiet wouldn't bother me, it's very quiet here, hardly ever hear anything but birds and occasional lawn mower, but that take some getting used to at the beginning. Now, it's very peaceful.
 Try it again, take a good book and a fluff or two outside and enjoy. I'm sure you have beautiful weather to do that.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sylie,

When I first moved from the east coast to California, I was so surprised at the difference in lifestyles. I'm still not used to it, but in Healdsburg it's much more rural than it is here. I wish I had at least that - but I do know it has it's moments where it can feel too lonely. 
When I had a real yard, I went outside, but my yard is so tiny now I hardly spend any time in it, and my front yard is not really a yard. Tonight is one of the rare times I'd rather be in my yard, but I am more likely to take Bailey to the park than sit there... but it's so hot today!! That may be part of why everyone has their shades drawn today. 
Find a good book to read or a movie off your laptop / iPad / iPod... something to focus on other than the silence, or just sit outside with your fluffs and enjoy their company!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't made myself clear. I spend a lot of time outside. I love to be outside...to watch the birds...those little hummingbirds who are so aggressive and territorial. Those sweet Jays that have a bad reputation, but are far less aggressive than hummingbirds. Oh I love them. I love being in my yard. What I cannot reconcile is that none of my neighbors present themselves. I feel totally isolated, while having houses butting up against every fence, I never see a human being...except for Ray's buddy. 

Ray's buddy is the boy next door who is autistic. Now, Ray loves him to pieces. Ray sits and waits for him to come out. They are best buds. But dear sweet boy next door. who happens to be autistic, is the only neighbor who comes outside.

Maybe I should just shut up an accept things as they are.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CheriS said:


> Sylie,
> 
> When I first moved from the east coast to California, I was so surprised at the difference in lifestyles. I'm still not used to it, but in Healdsburg it's much more rural than it is here. I wish I had at least that - but I do know it has it's moments where it can feel too lonely.
> When I had a real yard, I went outside, but my yard is so tiny now I hardly spend any time in it, and my front yard is not really a yard. Tonight is one of the rare times I'd rather be in my yard, but I am more likely to take Bailey to the park than sit there... but it's so hot today!! That may be part of why everyone has their shades drawn today.
> Find a good book to read or a movie off your laptop / iPad / iPod... something to focus on other than the silence, or just sit outside with your fluffs and enjoy their company!


Come up and visit me. It could be a nice way to spend a Saturday afternoon. Bring your baby and come for an afternoon.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I don't know how hot it gets in California, but because our summers are so hot in Texas, there are many days that no one ventures outside; however, when we have a nice day, everyone is outside in my neighborhood.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love, love going outside and 'communing' with nature. I love a warm early morning when I can grab a cup of coffee and head to the patio in my PJs and hair sticking out every which way and sitting there and listening to the birds singing and the peacefulness of it all. One set of neighbors are retired but have gardens so they are out and about at the crack of dawn... the other is younger and leave for work so week-days don't see much of them till evening. 
Evenings I try to take at least 1/2 hour, weather permitting and grab a book, doggies on their lines, and enjoy the 'sounds of summer'. On the next street over, a home's yard abuts our back yard and they have children and a pool... I love hearing the kids laughing and playing in the pool. 
My hubby on the other hand isn't one to spend much time outside anymore.... his COPD is easily aggtrevated by humidity or pollens etc. and he 'feels' the heat, so he spends time inside with AC.... 
So mostly it's just the doggies and I, which is "OK" but I often wish someone would drop by and keep me company out there. 
As to being 'alone' 24/7 ... It's only happened a couple of times when my hubby was in the hospital ... and though I've never minded 'my own company" and being alone... it was a strange feeling. Once it happened when our neighbors happened to be away also and that was a bit 'eerie' to see no lights on up there and the 'silence' here at home.
As I reflected on all this, though, I do notice there is a big difference compared to when I was young... in those 'old-days' almost everyone spent evenings sitting on their porches, or somewhere in their yards. I've noticed when we are out and about, I rarely see kids playing out in their yards...or grandmas and grandpas on their porches with a glass of iced tea or famlies having their suppers at picnic tables. It really seems to be a rare sight here these days!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Mosquitos love me. The first spring that I was retired, I may have got West Nile virus! So I only go outside for short periods of time when I can be covered up. But they still get me! I think my neighbors who have pools are outside quite a lot, but the rest stay in by the air conditioning. It was 105 today and very quiet. Sometimes I do miss San Francisco.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am SOOOO with you on this one. We moved into this neighborhood about a year and 1/2 ago. We chose this house because we could 1 - live debt free, 2- it was convenient to DH for traveling the interstate for work 3 - I loved the layout of our rancher style home. HOWEVER, I thought that because this neighborhood has tons of families, people would be social. WRONG! I really miss lakefront townhouse living where your neighbors were in your business all the time. I never thought I'd say that, but I guess in an odd way, it provided a sense of family in that community. I think I read a post a while back where you kind of indicated you are a wondering spirit ~ kinda like to move a lot right? I'm the same way. Maybe some of just have to keep moving to be happy? I hope you find a way to break through to your neighbors. Have you tried making the first move and inviting them over or anything? Could be that they are a great friend just waiting for the right opportunity. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

In the spring, summer, and fall I'm outside just as much as I'm inside. My neighbors are outside a lot also. I talk to Lorain, over the fence, and Doug and Kathy , on the other side. I see Steve and Judy, and Mr. And Mrs Schubert in the court. I have wonderful neighbors. If anyone needs something , I know that we will help each other. I told you Sylvia there was a beautiful 4 bedroom, house in my neighborhood for sale.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I understand your frustration. :smilie_tischkante:
One of the things I would hate most in life is isolation. :w00t: I live at the end of a one block street. At the other end is one of the busiest streets in my area & at night it is electric w/loud Greeks :chili::chili: in cafes, ice cream places, outside eating places, etc. There is no where for so many people to park even. I love the quietness of my home and the electricity only a short walking block away. I can have either when I am in the mood. I am truly a "people person" and would just curl up & die in your neighborhood.
I think you should seriously think about what you really want in a home-place & find it & move there. Nothing in life is easy, but sometimes it is well worth the effort. We are well past our mid-60's and we are thinking of moving to Austria again (have lived there twice already). If that doesn't work we may end up moving back to the US soon. We spend hours discussing WHERE to go. One can't have everything, and it doesn't fall into one's lap---it is hard work to decide & actually move (esp. from abroad), but it is a decision only you can make!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

DH, Ben and I spend more time outside then inside when the weather is good. Even in the heat of the summer, we have our coffee every morning on the patio and frequently eat dinner outside. I would not be able to live in a place where I couldn't be outside. To be outside listening to the birds and nature and seeing all of natures beauty is a requirement for my lifestyle.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

In my neighborhood, I never see anyone out either. We do live in the woods and away from the entrance but they are never out when I walk the dogs!! And there is only 6 house in this little subdivision. But we built a porch and stay outside or work in the yard as much as we can.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm very lucky in that my neighborhood placed all of the "sidewalks" (which are really multi-purpose trails) in the back of all of the houses. It's a very park-like setting and you can sit on your deck or patio and say "hi" to everyone walking or biking past. When the whether is nice, there are usually several of us in our townhome building on our decks with a beverage talking back and forth.

My only complaint is that in the 15 years that I've been here, the trees have gotten so tall that they partially hide the trail and the pond it goes past, so I can't see absolutely everything that's going on!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I grew up in a traditional east coast city neighborhood where as kids we were all outside all the time ... rollerskating and riding our bikes in the summer, sledding down the big hill in the winter ... a neighborhood where everyone knew everyone else. Now I live in suburbia, on a cut-through street from one town to another, a street with no sidewalks, not conducive to kids playing in the street, so outdoor time is usually in one's own backyard. The icebreaker for me in getting to know my neighbors was my dogs. While people may want to meet their neighbors, I think that most, myself included, don't want to appear intrusive and don't know how to take that first step to make a random introduction. A fluffy white dog was the perfect icebreaker for some ... much easier to start a conversation with "What a cute dog, what's his name? And, oh, by the way, my name is ..." My petsitter neighbors across the street are very close friends who I could call on for anything. And while I'm not best friends with others on the street, I do feel I know them well enough to call them in an emergency if needed. Maybe walking your dogs, Sylvia, would provide others with the ice breaker that they, too, might want.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow! I can totally relate. I never see neighbors here, either. it would be a ghost town it it were't for the incessant din of landscapers mowing lawns. it is never quiet here, but the fact that neighbors never see each other is just beyond me. i live in a fairly large community here on the east coast, but it is as lonely as can be.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I live in a resort kind of area where it's kind of desolate in the winter months, the summer people only come down in the warm months and the older people go to Florida for the winter. But we try to have block parties in September and Christmas parties (which I usually host). We have the best neighbors! Well, we have the best street! :chili:

During the summer, there are too many people outside!! :w00t: People and their company walking up and down the street all the time!! all my dogs go nuts barking at each one!!! :smilie_tischkante: the houses are very close together.

Out back people are tending their flowers and having company and swimming and boating - it is usually busy around here in the summer.

After living here full time for the past 12 years, I've come to enjoy the fall the best - the people go home and the weather is still great!! :aktion033: 

About half of our block is here year round and I like it that way. :thumbsup:

...did I mention...Life is good! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed that in Florida to,people don't "neighbour". say hi or talk over the fence.. We live in the country in Ohio, and don't have many close neighbours so not unusual to be alone.
I just hang out with the fluffs,outside on the swing...

It's different today I guess,so if someone gets lonely easily,it can be tough...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylvia, we screened in our little deck so we can go out and enjoy nature. I love to hear the birds sing. It is nice that my girls can be safely "outside" without being on a leash. I have always loved God's creation.. the plants, birds, and animals. I think modern technology as good as it is, has a down side in that more people today spend time indoors because of it. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I only spend timeout side when the weather isn't so hot I feel I could melt! Louisiana humidity is brutal during the warmer months. But if the weather is nice I love to sit out on the porch swing with the girls. They LOVE to be outside! And we spend lots of time in our pool during the summertime


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

MaryH said:


> The icebreaker for me in getting to know my neighbors was my dogs.


For me as well. If I didn't have Zooey, I wouldn't know any of my neighbors or people in town. Walking a dog creates a natural icebreaker


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> For me as well. If I didn't have Zooey, I wouldn't know any of my neighbors or people in town. Walking a dog creates a natural icebreaker


That is so true, and I have three young kids too so I'm outside a lot and know all my neighbors. And they all think I'm crazy :blink:

Maybe if you hang out outside more your neighbors will come out more? I'm not sure how that works. But I'm really sorry you're having a sad time Sylie!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gee, it seems like 3 months at least since I went a whole day without crying. I guess the truth is that I get upset over things that should not upset me, because I am simply in mourning. Right now I am so sad for Linda and Bonnie, and feel really selfish for whining about something so insignificant compared with the deep and painful sorrow of loosing sweet Bonnie Marie.

Thank you all for your kind and helpful words anyway. What many of you suggested about walking your dogs is so true. Every other place I lived I met many of the people in the neighborhood when I was out with the dogs. You know, I am not particularly interested in associating with my neighbors. Last night was down right eerie, even the birds were silent. Oh, so what. This isn't my forever home, it's just roof until we find our real home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> For me as well. If I didn't have Zooey, I wouldn't know any of my neighbors or people in town. Walking a dog creates a natural icebreaker


That's so true..I find myself going up to people with dogs,instead of people alone... People come up to me more with my fluffs too,than alone. Once in a while people come up to me when I wear my funky handmade eyeglasses or jewellery:HistericalSmiley:,but more often, my fluff nuggets!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I know what you mean Sylvie, I love to be outside and love hearing the birds sing. maybe all those ppl stuck inside are depressed!

deaw awnti silwi, me an mommy wuv to hang out in da porch ewery day an just enjoys da view, wisten to da fountain, wisten to da biwds, an just welax. i asks mommy fow an uppi an she puts me in da lap an i sometims i nappy der. but most of da time i wook at whats goin on an sometims i barki at peoples!! we wish yous an meme an way an wu could hang in da porch wif us!! 
wots of huggis, :wub:
Pearlan


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't particularly want to socialize with my next door neighbors either, we don't really click. And the next door neighbors to one side recently moved, the house is vacant mostly because the new owner is never there. (this is great because we can be in the yard in peace without Jodi attacking their fence/and the boxers that used to live there behind that fence, they always seemed to come out when we were out there). But in general, in the neighborhood my good friend Paula lives nearby but we rarely see each other because she's busy with 3 kids , and a made a good friend, Jan, here because of her walking her dog and later I got Jodi so know we see each other alot. She's the friendly one who talks to everyone. But mostly there are many friendly people I know and sometimes stop to chat while I'm walking Jodi. There's lots of kids and families in the area but I'm not in the hanging out with kids/family thing so much. Usually before I get home I'm stopping at my friends place and we are chatting and having coffee.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We lived 30 years in Houston and rarely saw the neighboors. At one time there was a gal living in the house next to ours. When she came home, she opened the garage door (with the remote control), drove in the garage and closed the garage door as quick as she could. There were a few that we really could chat with but they moved after a while, and another one died. 
In the 3-½ years we are now in Sun City Festival in Arizona we know more neighboors and chat with them. They are not much outside but when they are everybody is friendly. If we need help with something we can go knock on doors. When one goes on a trip we pick up the newspaper and keep an eye on the house.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am one of those that tend to be a hermit. I walk the pups in the late evenings because i know that people aren't outside and i don't have to talk to anyone. The neighbors may see me if i'm going to the car or getting the mail and that's it. My husband will talk to neighbors but i don't, i just don't always feel comfortable around people. Now in a setting where i'm forced to talk to someone like when working or at a store i sometimes do well and sometimes i don't. When i was in school this past year, i was basically a loner, people may take it as being stuck up, but it's actually because i'm just not comfortable with people i don't know and i'm too afraid to be the first to strike up a conversation. I even sometimes have a problem in forums even with people that i have something in common with. What doesn't make sense is that i'm going to school for nursing and i have to deal with people, but when i went to clinicals i really enjoyed it because i am a nurturer and i truly care for people and i'm forced to communicate and can't run and hide. The couple of people that i have met on this forum may think otherwise and think i'm outgoing, but inside i was just so scared and wanted to run away. I just wanted to give a different perspective as to why you don't always see your neighbors outside, maybe they would love to be but are just too afraid or socially awkward.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

What you describe is exactly the situation that I suddenly found myself in.
Im in S-Oregon for business and stuck here for a few weeks and feel like the last human on earth. Here is nobody. it´s so silent. there´s nobody on the streeets, there´s nobody in the park and the neighbours disappear the second you see them and say hi.
It´s so different to Germany that it makes me go crazy here:smcry:
and I don´t even have TV in my appartment, so that anybody would "talk". the internet is my only thing to spend time with, and the connection is bad...


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

I was afraid to be alone.

Now I'm scared that's how I like to be.



You just need to take advantage of the quiet. Light up some candles, and take an amazing bubble bath. Go to the spa, do some yoga. Bake something and use it to lure out your neighbours.  Life's too short to be sad. Peace and quiet is something I always want but never get. It seems like a great opportunity to do some deep contemplation and philosophical reading. Good luck!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

villemo said:


> What you describe is exactly the situation that I suddenly found myself in.
> Im in S-Oregon for business and stuck here for a few weeks and feel like the last human on earth. Here is nobody. it´s so silent. there´s nobody on the streeets, there´s nobody in the park and the neighbours disappear the second you see them and say hi.
> It´s so different to Germany that it makes me go crazy here:smcry:
> and I don´t even have TV in my appartment, so that anybody would "talk". the internet is my only thing to spend time with, and the connection is bad...


Maggie come and see me in Arizona.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

thx... but i can´t drive so far at the moment. will sent you a msg on FB :thumbsup:
its 1040 miles - a drive of 17 hours... wow!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

villemo said:


> What you describe is exactly the situation that I suddenly found myself in.
> Im in S-Oregon for business and stuck here for a few weeks and feel like the last human on earth. Here is nobody. it´s so silent. there´s nobody on the streeets, there´s nobody in the park and the neighbours disappear the second you see them and say hi.
> It´s so different to Germany that it makes me go crazy here:smcry:
> and I don´t even have TV in my appartment, so that anybody would "talk". the internet is my only thing to spend time with, and the connection is bad...


Oh, Maggie you know exactly what I mean. I long for a world where people spend time in their yards. A place where you could walk to a cafe and see people out and about. In the suburbs everybody just runs into their house, turns on the TV and stays there. 

People have misinterpreted this post, but YOU get it. It isn't that I am afraid to be alone. It isn't that I don't know what to do. It isn't that I can't make friends....what it is that I just feel sad that people only know how to sit in their houses in front of the TV...get out and watch the birds, people.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Oh, Maggie you know exactly what I mean. I long for a world where people spend time in their yards. A place where you could walk to a cafe and see people out and about. In the suburbs everybody just runs into their house, turns on the TV and stays there.
> 
> People have misinterpreted this post, but YOU get it. It isn't that I am afraid to be alone. It isn't that I don't know what to do. It isn't that I can't make friends....what it is that I just feel sad that people only know how to sit in their houses in front of the TV...get out and watch the birds, people.


See we watch the birds. This little guy was on top of our wall this morning for quite a while. My husband even talked to him and he did not leave.
View attachment 102843


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG it's a road runner! I have seen two or three in my life. One was when I was in Arizona.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> I long for a world where people spend time in their yards. A place where you could walk to a cafe and see people out and about.


Exactly! That is what I am used to and thought it would be the same here. Its my first time in the us and this surprised me so much... Somehow i thought its similiar, and watching series like sex and the city and ghostwhisperer etc. I just thought it would be full of life...



> People have misinterpreted this post, but YOU get it. It isn't that I am afraid to be alone. It isn't that I don't know what to do. It isn't that I can't make friends....what it is that I just feel sad that people only know how to sit in their houses in front of the TV...get out and watch the birds, people.


It`s hard to understand how silent an evening could get if you're sitting allone somwhere with no chance to change it, no matter how bad you want to, if you're not in this situation.
Its the fact to know that nobody is interested if you are there or not...
We can go out, to the shops, salons, spas whatever, but we are still allone there being between, not with other ppl.
And this all from the point, that I am used to being allone and I'm not the social girl who is out evey day doing fancy stuff. When I'm at home allone I always know that i could go out and wouldnt need long to find somebody to talk to about whatever...
Here the ppl are extremly busy sittin on their sofas doing nothing.

Ah, btw. When i go outside and sit on the balcony watching birds the ppl on the other side of the way close their windows and curtains, as if i was an fbi agent investigating their life.... If it wasn't sad, it could be almost funny


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When you take Steini and Fairy out on the town, do you then connect with people? I put a bow in MiMi's hair and go to town in Healdsburg. She runs up to people as if they were her best friend ever. Most people respond in a friendly way. I love going out with my little ambassador of friendship. It is this life in the "subburbs" that is...well...life-less


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont have them with me. Its a too long flight for them to sit on the plane for 16 hours plus stops.
But in germany i dont even need the doggies to make contact, you go to a bar or cafe and if you dont hide in the last corner you find somebody to talk to

Or just walking in the neighbourhood, there are enough ppl outside all day working in their gardens, you just have to say hi and look like you want to talk, lol


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Debbie I would have never though you are like what you described in your post. I find you to be a very warm person and very easy to talk to!




QUOTE=mysugarbears;2034762]I am one of those that tend to be a hermit. I walk the pups in the late evenings because i know that people aren't outside and i don't have to talk to anyone. The neighbors may see me if i'm going to the car or getting the mail and that's it. My husband will talk to neighbors but i don't, i just don't always feel comfortable around people. Now in a setting where i'm forced to talk to someone like when working or at a store i sometimes do well and sometimes i don't. When i was in school this past year, i was basically a loner, people may take it as being stuck up, but it's actually because i'm just not comfortable with people i don't know and i'm too afraid to be the first to strike up a conversation. I even sometimes have a problem in forums even with people that i have something in common with. What doesn't make sense is that i'm going to school for nursing and i have to deal with people, but when i went to clinicals i really enjoyed it because i am a nurturer and i truly care for people and i'm forced to communicate and can't run and hide. The couple of people that i have met on this forum may think otherwise and think i'm outgoing, but inside i was just so scared and wanted to run away. I just wanted to give a different perspective as to why you don't always see your neighbors outside, maybe they would love to be but are just too afraid or socially awkward.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylvia..I think it is the times. Families need two incomes to survive. I don't see kids playing in front yards anymore. Parents here have them in outside activities instead. Only one of my neighbors come outside to have his child ride his bike. People are afraid to allow there children play outside unattended. And we live in a very nice planned community built for families. Wehave beautiful winters..but no one has the time to come out and associate with neighbors anymore. I miss the old days..and growing up in New York I was used to everyone knowing each other. Neighborhood kids all played together. Now they all go to different schools and have playmates! It is a different world..don't I seem old? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sylvia..I think it is the times. Families need two incomes to survive. I don't see kids playing in front yards anymore. Parents here have them in outside activities instead. Only one of my neighbors come outside to have his child ride his bike. People are afraid to allow there children play outside unattended. And we live in a very nice planned community built for families. Wehave beautiful winters..but no one has the time to come out and associate with neighbors anymore. I miss the old days..and growing up in New York I was used to everyone knowing each other. Neighborhood kids all played together. Now they all go to different schools and have playmates! It is a different world..don't I seem old? :HistericalSmiley:


I meant to say play dates! See I am getting old.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Debbie I would have never though you are like what you described in your post. I find you to be a very warm person and very easy to talk to!
> 
> 
> Thank you Dianne, i am so like that, unless i click with someone right off and unfortunately when i'm passionate about something than LOOK OUT, no holds barred. :blush:


----------

